# Hullavator 897xt



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

My biggest problem in Kayaking is lifting the boat over my head to get it loaded on the car. SeaSalt and Fishingrod do it for me when they are around - thanks guys - but i was looking at a solution that would work solo. I’m thinking the Thule Hullavator might do the trick. It’s really expensive so i was hopping to get some feedback before splurging.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Check out this thread. 

http://www.paddling.net/message/showThread.html?fid=advice&tid=340706

It seems like alot of people like using trailers. I'm not sure how the Hullavator would work for loading 2 kayaks on your car. Loading 2-4 kayaks on a trailer would be no problem. But I guess with a trailer you have to deal with issues such as registering, bearings going bad, flat tires, parking, brake lights going out, finding a parking space, etc... I think as long as you provide proper maintenance to the trailer and are prepared for flat tire, bad bearing, etc... then it should not be a problem. The way I have my rack on my truck makes loading a kayak somewhat easy. However, I am still considering getting a kayak trailer once I get a house where I have room to park the trailer.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*I hear ya*



Fish Bait said:


> My biggest problem in Kayaking is lifting the boat over my head to get it loaded on the car. SeaSalt and Fishingrod do it for me when they are around - thanks guys - but i was looking at a solution that would work solo. I’m thinking the Thule Hullavator might do the trick. It’s really expensive so i was hopping to get some feedback before splurging.



When I had my tarpon t160i, I had to use the ole lady's Blazer all the time. I had to lift the T160i and balance it on my head just to manuever it back to the Blazer. It contributed to a severe lumbar sprain. I now paddle a Prowler 13 and can 1 hand the thing into the back of my truck. Spend what ever you need to prevent a injury pards. Save your back !


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Rod, the trailer would be great but not in my driveway- narrow drive steep hill. Sometimes it would be nice to be able to haul 2 boats but mostly i plan to use the T120 for the river and the Prowler for everything else. I notice in the link that you posted two users of the Hullavator seemed happy with it.

J Lannon, thats just the way i look at it, i'm going to save shoulder for paddling.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

You could most likley build something yourself out of a boat trailer crank and some bumpers and rollers from a boat trailer and attach it to your exisiting rack and you could just crank the yak up onto the car/truck... JAM


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

JAM, 
No actually i couldn't make that but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Seen a couple different ones down here and they were built for under 30 bucks.. Real simple ... JAM


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

JAM, you got any pics of one of these home made lifters? I would be interested to see the design and how it works.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

If you garage was tall enough you could build a pulley system bolted to your garage's ceiling to lift and drop your kayak off your vehicle's roof. The only problem than would be you'd have to always go with someone that could help you with your yak when you go out.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Glen, it's not a problem at this end i can get help loading when I'm home.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

i use the malone gul wings. i have 31" tires on my tacoma. i back up the truck and pick up just the front of the yak and rest it on the back wing and then pick up the end and walk it up. much easier than picking up the whole thing and mounting from the side of the truck. i have a compressed c7(neck) and i dont have to lift the yak above my head.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

No pics but it was simple boat crank mounted on bumper rollers and guides on rack from a boat trailer.. JAM


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*kq6*

I have two blown out discs... I started to use an inversion table and it does help alot... Just my two cents cuz I wish I used this years ago.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

inversion table 

Whats that??? 
Is that the thing ya hang from upside down??? 
Lost me???
How does that get the boat on the roof?
JAM


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

The inversion table is for the discs, the cartilage between the vertebrae, not the boat. A few years ago i went to physical therapy for degenerative disc disease and they set me up with a home traction device that helps. Same principle as the inversion table in that it takes presser of the discs and allows them to expand. 

KQ6 and VICIII, i don't know if you have ever considered a chiropractor, i saw one for the first time a couple of months ago and the results were amazing. This is the best my neck has been in years.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey Del, what was the dry top you got for cold water paddling? Just doing some research...


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

John, i don't have a dry top, For foul weather i have a jacket that i got from NRS.

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=52584

I like it because if i start out cold but then warmup i can get the jacket off with out having to takeoff my PFD. It is also my all purpose fishing jacket.


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

I built a kayak trailor out of my old john boat trailor. Dont need the john boat now that I have kayaks. If I knew how to post a picture of it I would??? I even built a cage on the bottom to hold all my rods. Cost approx $150 for the steal and I already owned the trailer.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Glad you worked out a good solution for transporting your kayaks. But a trailer wouldn't be the best solution for me.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

The hullavator was on my doorstep this afternoon. When we get a break in the cold i'll let youknow how it works.


----------

